# Tuesday evening snapper SA



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

I was lured south of the breakwall in search of flanno snapper but with no luck. The closest I came was a run and a missed fish. So after 4 donoughts the las two being Saturday am and pm I sought solace in a nice red from terra rosa and slept in Sunday. I did plan to go out Monday am and got up at 5.30 but it was so cold I got back into bed! But the fishing bug grows and tonight, with the water a little calmer I decided to visit my old spot north. Its been productive since February but not with flanno snapper just dinner snapper. So of I went. Shore dump was a bit more than I expected but no dramas. I always feel a little nervous heading out at night into the dark, particularly crossing water over 5 mts but once across I sit in my spot in 3mts. Over the side goes Old doods special mix followed by pilly bits and then a tip I got from Andy and the baits were on their way. The old spot pays. Two missed runs and 5 in the bag. None for flanno but plenty for dinner. Happy fishing!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done Geoff - and very interesting ! I have a very soft spot for that location - and I reckon its close to where OldDood scored an 80cm fish factory job some years back. Good to see it fired and you scored !  viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56415&hilit=factory&start=15#p586481


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Damn you SA guys and your snapper rich waters.

Still waiting for my local to fire again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2014)

Well done Geoff, some very nice eating fish.
Water still murky?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

awesome go plastic div!


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Kelvin said:


> Well done Geoff, some very nice eating fish.
> Water still murky?


Too dark to tell but I would imagine so with the constant run off from the torrens.


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

Well done Geoff, made the trip out worthwhile, were you out there on your own?


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

snowymacco said:


> Well done Geoff, made the trip out worthwhile, were you out there on your own?


Thanks Jamie. Yes on my own. I often head out on my own and enjoy the mix of emotions but can see the value in having company or at least someone knowing where you are and expected return. No yaks or boats out last night. Just me in the calm dark listening to shore dump and singing reels. Pretty nice really.


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

Would have been nice out there, last few days/nights weather has been fantastic, not too warm but calm. I was just wondering if there were others taking advantage of the conditions, I do enjoy a bit of solace out on the water though. You did well, I bet there are a few contemplating going out tonight after your post. Hope to see you out there again soon, take care mate.


----------



## rossi (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice work Geoff good to hear you are back in form,
just arrived in Ballina nice and warm up hear. :lol:


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Nicely done Geoff 

If it wasn't our club trophy presentation night last night, I would of definitely been out also but let's just say I had to turn up to our trophy night ;-)

Steve


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Zilch said:


> Nicely done Geoff
> 
> If it wasn't our club trophy presentation night last night, I would of definitely been out also but let's just say I had to turn up to our trophy night ;-)
> 
> Steve


Steve sounds like you have done well. Look forward to catching up another time.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Geoffw said:


> Look forward to catching up another time.


Me too, especially now that you are a full on Snapper Whispering Bastard :lol:

Steve


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Zilch said:


> Geoffw said:
> 
> 
> > Look forward to catching up another time.
> ...


LOL....I think you seriously are mistaken there. Apart from the fact i don't own a yellow kayak I have never caught a snapper where I would consider south of the breakwall! I seriously want to rectify that and hope to do so in the next week. Thats putting pressure on, but when the wife's away I have permission to fish my little heart out and I tried that last Saturday....... and discovered I'm not as young as I used to be. In fact I think I made OldDood feel a little younger than he is. Pm on the way.


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice catch.

Maybe i should resign from my job so i can chase reds.... and also go fishing


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Geoffw said:


> I often head out on my own and enjoy the mix of emotions but can see the value in having company or at least someone knowing where you are and expected return. No yaks or boats out last night. Just me in the calm dark listening to shore dump and singing reels.


A great effort Geoff. Sometimes is it hard try different drops especially if there are consistent reports in other areas, obviously the snaps were pretty wide spread with the murky water. I see Kelvin had some success in shallower water the other day too.

While I like the solitude sitting there in the evening it is a bit unnerving when there is absolutely no one else about, at least it is quiet and the sweet sound of those singing reels takes your mind off the lot. When the reels aren't in action I have tried singing but it doesn't have the same effect (prob scares the marine life too).
Cheers
Bob


----------

